# Bridgeport Milling Machine 9 x 42 table - $2500 (Danville VA)



## MrWhoopee (Aug 3, 2020)

Bridgeport Milling Machine 9 x 42 table - tools - by owner - sale
					

Round head ram with a 2J head and uses R8 tooling, has a powerfeed on the X axis, 9 x 42" table...



					raleigh.craigslist.org


----------

